# Talk Talk Package > Talk Complete + Broadband



## eggerb (23 Jun 2008)

I am considering moving from Eircom's _Talk Anytime_ + broadband bundle to Talk Talk's _Talk Complete + Broadband_ package. 

(Well actually, I should be on the bundle but I've just noticed that _eircom _are billing me for the Anytime package and the bb separately, so I am paying €65.99. That's sorted in a quick call I'd say).

The deal with eircom is land line calls anytime + 1 mb bb for €55.99 per month.

The deal with Talk Talk is land line calls anytime, + 30 mins mobile, + 200 mins international + 1mb bb for €55.99.

We would use the international minutes (through Talk Talk's 13636 service) and definitely 30 minutes mobile so that is worth about 20 euro.

Does anybody have any experiences with Talk Talk? Leaving the one-off connection charge of 49.99 aside, the Talk Talk package seems good value if you use the international minutes.

Talk Talk Packages: [broken link removed]
Eircom Bundles: [broken link removed]


----------



## noel_k (26 Jun 2008)

Have been with them a few months and have had no problems.


----------



## amor (5 Jul 2008)

A recent report on broadband in the Sunday Bus Post showed Imagine the best.  €9.99 for broadband, €9.99 for all local and national calls, 32 counties, line rental comes on the bill and is same as Eircom, I believe €20.96. 
For an extra .99c pm you can get reduced rates to about 20 different countries.  

If you want really cheap international calls, eg NZ 1c per min, poland .5c per min, come back to me!

Amor


----------



## onlineprint (5 Jul 2008)

I would second what Amor says about Imagine having being with almost all of the different phone and broadband companies and I feel Imagine is the cheapest. 

I also think Imagine might be the only company that gives *free *broadband, maybe someone can tell me if I am right or wrong


----------



## wishbone (7 Jul 2008)

I've been using TalkTalk for years now, my sister is in the UK and also a TalkTalk customer so we yak for hours and hours for free, my parents in Ireland have also been converted so we all chat for free! 8c to France per minute so that's good too as we call there a lot. I use BT Broadband. The same aforementioned sister got broadband free - as she was a TalkTalk customer, I'm kinda waiting and hoping they do that here eventually...


----------



## eggerb (8 Jul 2008)

Just called Imagine Sales and had a very strange conversation with the sales guy ... will post it separately! ... here


----------



## podgerodge (13 Jul 2008)

wishbone said:


> 8c to France per minute so that's good too as we call there a lot.



would you not use the likes of 13434 - they have a local dublin number as well for non eircom customers and you could be ringing france for 0.5 cent per minute!


----------



## wishbone (14 Jul 2008)

Very interesting podgerodge, I'll check that out!


----------

